# Which MBTI Type Do You Find Most Attractive On A Female?



## Zirnitra (Oct 11, 2018)

Zirnitra said:


> 1. What is your type? Other INTJ women, followed by INFJ's - as friends, although it's very difficult to find fellow INTJ women in person since few women are INTJs: we're only 0.5-0.8% of the female population.
> 
> 2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)? Intelligence, authenticity/'genuineness', integrity, honesty, drive and motivation to do their best, a thirst for learning and the application of knowledge, empathy for others, a willingness to take a stance in regards to situations involving injustice(s), a number of interests and passions, and loyalty - to name some traits.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBaconTaco25 (Dec 21, 2020)

I personally find FJ women the most attractive. Here is my hierarchy for personality types:
Very Attractive: xNFJ
Attractive: xSFJ
Considerably Attractive: xNFP 
Datable: xSFP, IxTx
If Desperate: ExTP and ESTJ
Cannot see myself dating: ENTJ


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

ESFPs are alluring, which means I annoyingly love and fondly hate them at the same time... <3

To be honest, I am allured, not first of all to personality codes, but to any tomboy who know what she is doing and believing in, and especially she should not take no for an answer, just like me. =w=

I am not a doormat and I do not like doormats, I am simply just looking for an equal, personality code is obviously of secondary concern.

Wait, what? Is this a dating topic? >_> _runs_


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Without question FP women for me. NFPs have advantage, don't care much about extroversion/introversion. I can feel their warmth just by looking at them and I melt. I'm almost destined to fall in love with another woman like that again.

In general I noticed that FJ women have a familiar-motherly vibe and FP women have a more alluring-wifey vibe to me. Maybe it's because my mother and my older sister are FJs?

Thinker girls never managed to crawl under my skin. I dated a few of them, never fell in love. My 3 loves were INFP, ENFP and ESFP.



Zirnitra said:


> 2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)? Intelligence, authenticity/'genuineness', integrity, honesty, drive and motivation to do their best, a thirst for learning and the application of knowledge, empathy for others, a willingness to take a stance in regards to situations involving injustice(s), a number of interests and passions, and loyalty - to name some traits.


I would like to order all of that, please. All wonderful traits, highly desirable.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

TheBaconTaco25 said:


> Very Attractive: xNFJ
> Attractive: xSFJ
> Considerably Attractive: xNFP
> Datable: xSFP, IxTx
> ...


For me, 

Very Attractive: ExFJ
Attractive: ExTJ, INFJ
Considerably Attractive: ExFP, ISFJ
Datable: IxFP
If Desperate: ExTP and IxTP
Cannot see myself dating: xSTJ


----------



## MadaraZero (Mar 18, 2021)

xSFP women like Shakira and Rihanna, from NF types, I think ENFJ, but who doesn't like them? That is kinda the definition of an ENFJ. Hence why they are exceptional cult leaders.
xSFP women are just so playful, interesting, full of life, energy and expression. I have real weaknesses for them. 

My type is INTP.


----------

